# mower won't drive forward or reverse



## LoBall (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a craftsman ride on. Model number 536.270282 serial number 7520134431q765
Mower will start and run, all belts in New condition. Brake off, when I push hand lever (drive lever) the mower does not even attempt to move. Dropped the rear axel (with transmission attached to top), belts and pulleys looked good. There's a round plastic piece under the rear pulley with what looks to be fan type blades (not sure what this piece is). Everything moves freely. Mower still won't drive after everything is ensured to be put together correctly. Please help! Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the adjustment on the clutch rod.
Check the oil level in the trans. 
Also,Check the square "keys" that are on the axles,to drive the wheels.
The fan is just that... a cooling fan for the transaxle.
Jack the rear end up,and support it solidly,and see if the wheels try to drive. If they don't,check the release rod at the left side to see if it's pushed in to the "drive" setting. Pulling it outward , bypasses the pump so you can push it manually to move it.


----------



## LoBall (Apr 11, 2012)

Will check these and post again when I get a chance. Thanks for the suggestions, they will give me something to think about until I get to it (in the process of a master bed/bath remodel at the moment).
Small addition to original info: problem occurred while mowing a lawn (halfway through) everything was working fine, I stepped off mower to pick something up out of lawn, got back on and mower would no longer drive. There was never an odd sound or any indication of a possible problem, just decided not to move anymore. Checked the belts and pulleys immediately (duh, let's try the most basic stuff first) while the mower was still running. Engaged drive control while kneeling down under mower (I've never been accused of being really bright). Nothing was off kilter down under. Don't know if this helps at all.
How exactly do I check trans fluid level? Drop the rear axel and accessories again?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

there should be a vent,and you can unscrew it,to see how much fluid is in it.
When you got off the machine is there any chance you snagged the bypass rod(the one used to enable pushing it),at the left side of the tractor ?


----------



## LoBall (Apr 11, 2012)

I've checked and switched bypass rod both ways. It's not that. When these rooms are done I'll get to looking at this stuff. Could low Tran (or whatever) fluid cause a prob such as this?sI'd understand if there was no fluid it wouldn't work, but I can't believe it'd be empty...
I'm best with cars, I bought my current truck two years ago with absolutely no oil on the dipstick and it's still doing good (with oil and a rear main seal installed, if course).


----------



## LoBall (Apr 11, 2012)

A friend of mine thinks it's something inside the gear box (I'm posting the question here in hopes that he's wrong). If it's that complicated it's not worth it to me. I bought the mower used so I don't have a lot of money riding on its health.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Unfortunately,your friend could be correct .If everything else checks out,it could have a pump failing.
If so,the only cure is replacement/rebuilding.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep if you have checked everything including the clutch/ brake pivot to be sure the belt is not slack, and the belt is not stretched then it might be a burned out pump. The belt should have no more than a 1/2" of deflection from the brake released position. The pivot point in the brake/ clutch requires grease, oil, etc or it can freeze up, and not take the slack out of the belt.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...B0407004/00003?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=536270282


----------

